# BLACK RED BELLY



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

One of my most beautiful red bellied piranha turned completely black in the belly and head ...do you guys know why ?? thx


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

how big is he or she and how long have you had it?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

after a while they go black witha bronze shimmer


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

PYROPYGO1 said:


> how big is he or she and how long have you had it?
> [snapback]855572[/snapback]​


I had it for 2 years he is about 7 inches. I am taking the pictures of him and the medinai as we speak i will post them shortly....my red belly turned black overnight about a week ago no other piranha is changed color and about two days ago it seemed like his red belly was coming back but same day he turned completey black again. this is first time it has ever happened


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

he sounds like he is ready for breeding or at least trying to find a mate. how many reds did you say you had in the tank? if they are all about the same age they are either showing signs of mating or they are going through some mood swings. watch them closely and give us updates.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

post that picture.... I want to see what that looks like....


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

could be that there ready to breed


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

posting some pictures would definetly help :nod:

it could be a number of things...piranha's colors will change due to their mood or as alrwady said, could be from the piranha wanting to breed or find a mate.

how many piranha do you have in the tank & what are their colors like?? is he/she the only one with the drastic color change?? if that is the only one with the dark color then that would rule out the water parameters being off. the fish could be stressed...are the other piranha showing aggression towards the dark one??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Breeding could be a possibility, but are there any other signs such as aggression, mating dance, or disruption of gravel? Other reasons such as stress can be also an assumption not to be left out.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

pic?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

I am trying to take the pic, they are all coming out dark cant get the flash work in my camera but I am charging some new batteries. Ok to answer to some of your questions.... Only one fish turned black but really black, purplish dark... And one of my piranha's very light colored started to follow him around (not aggressively) other piranha's are all fine did not have any changes in color..and yeah I have 9 red bellies in that tank...will get the pics very sooon and s medinai's...


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

here is the medinai pic I bought yesterday, some of you asked me to put it up... It was sold as a rhombe (black rhom i might add) Its nothng like a rhom except the shape of his head and res of him similar to red belly but he is very slim


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

most likely breeding behavior


----------

